# Day in the life of a pakistan medical student



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, i just wanted to know what a normal day at a pakistani med school is like. what time class starts?
how long classes are?
what is running through ur mind while the professor is rambling on?
what time you get out?
how long u study for after school?
what you do in your free time?..how much free time you have in a school day?

just stuff like that....

and 

do class rooms have technology in them?(ie: Air conditioning, projectors,WiFi)
in public and private schools?
and what about technology in your hostels?

I quote this from CHM Lahore Medical College
*"*Hostels offices have been provided with computers and laser printers. Computers and internet facilities are also available for students at hostels."
is that tru? if yes...thats awesome#grin

please tell me AC's are allowed in hostels! my room will be a frikkin freezer#yes

#laugh i just cracked my self up..calling AC a technological device....in pakistan it really is..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Classes start at 8am for us at Shifa College of Medicine.

The lectures are an hour long each and rotations or labs go from 10:30am to 1:00pm and you usually get done early.

Uhh, I usually listen to the lectures as long as I don't know what they're talking about, but when they get repetitive then I usually think about medstudentz.com.

We're usually done at 4pm.

I study maybe about 3 hours after school during the week.

In my free time I play video games, go online, blog, watch tv, movies, or go out to eat with friends.

How much free time you have depends on how late you go to sleep and how much you study too.

Class rooms do have air conditioning and projectors, but no wifi.

Hostels have ac and tv's.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks alot riz....everything sounds good....really excited about coming down there...lol..i know people are probably laughing at me about being excited to go to school in pakistan...but it sounds good to me......

would also like to hear about some other schools


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

what time class starts?
In government colleges such at RMC, classes start 8:00 am and go straight till 2:00 pm! You get about a 15 minute break to fight for your order in a canteen. Dissection is usually a 2 hour class. Practicals/Lab are about 2 hours on the days you have them, and lectures are 1 hour long. To be blunt the first 2 years your sitting on your butt at least 4 hours straight every day. SIX days a week monday through saturday!

what is running through ur mind while the professor is rambling on?
The first few months 
"why did I come to Pakistan, 
"why is he speaking in urdu/punjabi", 
"damn this teacher doesnt know how to teach", 
"What is he/she saying???", 
"Damn how am I going to survive 5 years of this"
"What the hell is blah blah"
"Gosh the girls in this school are a lot less attractive then I was hoping for"
"The guy next to me doesnt use deodarant or brush his teeth!"


how long u study for after school?
Id say if you can study at least 2 hours a day everyday you will cruise through med school just fine.

what you do in your free time?..how much free time you have in a school day?
Free time? Its all free time when you get home lol, unless you live in a hostel, you have to sleep when they sleep, watch indian movies w/them when they watch them, and harass girls on their cell phones when they feel like it. In a school day you dont have much free time, they dont like questions and if you look down for a minute they yell at u. THEY LOVE YELLING and making people STAND UP in order to be embarassed at their stupid questions.

and 

do class rooms have technology in them?(ie: Air conditioning, projectors,WiFi)
in public and private schools?
Most schools have air conditioning in the lecture halls, but they make a point of using them not before a certain month so expect to be sweating really bad. Power outages happen a lot, they tend to use fans more. The hallways are hot, the labs are burning hot. They do use projectors sometimes, sometimes powerpoint and overheads but not too often in first few years.

and what about technology in your hostels?
Govt. hostels have no technology, maybe one or 2 computers if your lucky, best to bring your own laptop and use your cell phone modem to connect only for short time periods. THERE IS NO WIFI! Are you KIDDIN? =)

I quote this from CHM Lahore Medical College
*"*Hostels offices have been provided with computers and laser printers. Computers and internet facilities are also available for students at hostels."
is that tru? if yes...thats awesome#grin
Id like to see it first

please tell me AC's are allowed in hostels! my room will be a frikkin freezer
Not in government colleges, but im sure in private you can work something out.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot Maik7 and Riz, I can see the big line between a public and private medschools in Pakistan.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> what time class starts?
> 
> and what about technology in your hostels?
> Govt. hostels have no technology, maybe one or 2 computers if your lucky, best to bring your own laptop and use your cell phone modem to connect only for short time periods. THERE IS NO WIFI! Are you KIDDIN? =)


what do u mean short periods of time? r u not allowed to stay hooked up?? i mean is there a limit?#confused


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

He meant that its really expensive to use the internet usually through your cell phone so its not easy to stay connected for a long time.


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

have the conditions improved in the years? #shocked #angry #confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> have the conditions improved in the years? #shocked #angry #confused


there are very different cenes in privates and govts #yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

wowww...that wz informative...#laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> wowww...that wz informative...#laugh


#wink


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Topic!! even i has these questions in mind
Thanks guys!!! this was v helpful #cool


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

maik7upurz said:


> what time class starts?
> To be blunt the first 2 years your sitting on your butt at least 4 hours straight every day. SIX days a week monday through saturday!
> 
> OHH GOD!!! dont tell me.......i hate that #sad


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi

Anyone from PMC Faisalabd? I need to know about the class room conditions and other facilites in the college. 

Anyone knows about the holidays in the college. do they have any holidays in April?

Is there anyone from de` Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore. Need to compare the two as I am still undiceded on going for BDS in de` Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore or MBBS in PMC. I have a family home in Faislabad so doesn't need to live in hostel.

Thanks


----------

